# Army Painting Challenge - Entries July 2013



## humakt

All the entries for July 2013

1ale4 









Asmodus 









CGall10 









Dragblud da scrunka 









GrimzagGorwazza 









iamtheeviltwin 









Imm0rtal Reaper 









infernalcaretaker 









iraqiel 









Jacobite 









Khorne's Fist 









KjellThorngaard 









LegionThree 









Nordicus 









Oldman78 









Relisa 









Ring Master "Honka" 









Septok 









Swedemarine


----------

